
Blekko Partners Up With Search Engine DuckDuckGo - thiele
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/23/blekko-duckduckgo/
======
msbmsb
Very interesting mashup. I like how they've decided to share features with
each other instead of just one incorporating those of the other.

